
Why results from the next generation of climate models matter - makerofspoons
https://www.carbonbrief.org/guest-post-why-results-from-the-next-generation-of-climate-models-matter
======
makerofspoons
"Early results suggest ECS values from some of the new CMIP6 climate models
are higher than previous estimates, with early numbers being reported between
2.8C (pdf) and 5.8C. This compares with the previous coupled model
intercomparison project (CMIP5), which reported values between 2.1C to 4.7C.
The IPCC’s fifth assessment report(AR5) assessed ECS to be “likely” in the
range 1.5C to 4.5C and “very unlikely” greater than 6C. (These terms are
defined using the IPCC methodology.)"

Yikes.

